# Redfish, snook, trout, all on the garage skiff



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Great day! Really cool little skiff--congratulations on the build.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I love a fishing report from a finished homebrew skiff. This is why I am here. Good job!

Nate


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Great job and thanks for sharing


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> Great day! Really cool little skiff--congratulations on the build.


Thank you! It took some time to get it right and it's always a work in progress but it is absolutely amazing. Thanks for watching


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I love a fishing report from a finished homebrew skiff. This is why I am here. Good job!
> 
> Nate


Nate, thanks for watching! I remember you commented on my first thread about the skiff, so thanks for sticking with me haha


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ben said:


> Great job and thanks for sharing


Thanks Ben, thanks for watching!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

soooo what it is all about. Loved it!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

camp said:


> soooo what it is all about. Loved it!


Thank you! I really appreciate it


----------



## Paul Gator (Feb 1, 2017)

mpeet0 said:


> Finally got more hp on the garage skiff and took it out for a spin on Saturday morning. Caught some really nice reds, and saw about 200 of em. Needless to say I am a happy camper, I'll post the video below if you guys would like to check it out.


great trip congrats


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Paul Gator said:


> great trip congrats


Thank you Paul!


----------



## floridaboy41 (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice report and a great looking skiff.


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

floridaboy41 said:


> Nice report and a great looking skiff.


Thank you!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Very chill video. 

My heart jumped when your buddy missed the grab on that big Red - all part of the game!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Very chill video.
> 
> My heart jumped when your buddy missed the grab on that big Red - all part of the game!


Thanks for watching man, and yeah absolutely it was a heart breaking experience for him but as you said, it's all part of the game!


----------

